# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  comment centrer un JLabel dans un JPanel ?

## med_anis_dk

salut,

j'ai crer un jlabel et un jpanel et je veut ajouter le jlabel au jpanel 

jpanel.add(jlabel);


seulement je veut que le jlabel soit centr dans le panneau( et plus prcisement je veut qu'il soit centr horizontalement ) .... comment doit-je faire ???

merci..

----------


## mehdiing

salut,
essaye avec : 


```
jpanel.add("Center", jlabel);
```

----------


## iohack

Faut voir quel est le layout du panel.

----------


## CyberChouan

Ca serait plutt:


```

```

Et si on ne prcise pas, il me semble que le Layout par dfaut d'un JPanel est le BorderLayout.

Une autre solution qui peut tre efficace:

- mettre un Layout "null".
- fixer la taille du label (setPreferredSize() et setSize())
- positionner " la main" le label dans le panel avec setLocalisation():

position horizontale dans le panel = (largeur du panel / 2) - (largeur du label / 2)
position verticale dans le panel = (hauteur du panel / 2) - (hauteur du label / 2)

Cette solution marche bien si le panel ne change pas de taille. Sinon, il faut penser  actualiser galement la position du label (ou utiliser une autre mthodes, comme les Layout, qui effectueront ce repositionnement automatiquement)

----------


## muad'dib

> Et si on ne prcise pas, il me semble que le Layout par dfaut d'un JPanel est le BorderLayout.


Non le type par dfaut est le FlowLayout.

Tout dpend du Layout. Chez moi le code 

```

```

me situe mon label en haut au centre, donc centr horizontalement, tu voulais peut-tre dire centr verticalement?

----------

